# guinee pig



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

anyone ever seen a shoal of p eat a guinee pig?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nope. And just to warn ya topics like this tend to get flamed.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nah man thats pretty cruel


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

joo gonna git flamed nikkaw, jk.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Just for the record, I am not for the feeding of small mammels to P's. Nor do I care what others choose do with their fish.

HOWEVER, all those that reply to this thread stating that feeding a guenea pig to a school of P's is cruel, ask yourself this question: What is the difference between feeding a guenea pig or another small mammel such as a rat or mouse to your fish?

All the above choices IMO are un-needed as there are many far more nutricious meals out there that can be offered to your fish. In most cases, even your fish are more inclined to accept fish fellets, or beef heart then a swimming mouse. I just dont understand how some of you WILL reply saying this idea of a guenea pig is cruel, yet many of you support piranhas or snakeheads eating a mouse vids.:rock:

So having ruled out the nuticional value of feeding a mouse or rat to your fish, what other intentions could there be? Of course the obvious one is for enjoyment of the owner. Therefore, if a rat or mouse is okay, then why not a guenea pig.

I would be very interested to see just who shoots down this idea, while just a few days ago they gave praise to a certain snakehead vid thread. It might be even more interesting to see who does not post in this thread now, knowing they would have otherwise if I had not mentioned this very confusing fact.:nod:

(Again, I do not support the feeding of mice/rats to fish, however I do understand that it is just another aspect of the hobby.)

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Nope. And just to warn ya topics like this tend to get flamed.


 No one's gonna flame anyone: I'm getting sick of people that don't respect other people's choices. If you don't like it, don't do it and don't watch, but otherwise, just STFU! Same goes out to the other party invloved in this eternal (and stupid) discussion....

So, as soon as anyone starts disrespecting and flaming others for what they think, this will be closed!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. And just to warn ya topics like this tend to get flamed.
> ...


 So Juda didnt you have a name for these kinds of threads?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yeah juda, mine is bigger then yours ...........


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So Juda didnt you have a name for these kinds of threads?


 What kinda threads are these? I wanna know :nod:

~Dj


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

heh, i never said i have before. remember, the biggest p i have is maybe 2.5 inches long and the other are all 1.5 long, no shape to eat anything more than small foods. i was just wondering if any of you have seen it, and don't say its cruel to do that, just because its bigger and fluffier than other things doesnt mean that its more cruel than feeding it a goldfish. don't kid yourself, your dog would eat a guinee pig if it had the chance, its no more cruel than feeding a p a mouse, just on a larger scale. i was just asking, and dont flame me for asking a question.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> heh, i never said i have before. remember, the biggest p i have is maybe 2.5 inches long and the other are all 1.5 long, no shape to eat anything more than small foods. i was just wondering if any of you have seen it, and don't say its cruel to do that, just because its bigger and fluffier than other things doesnt mean that its more cruel than feeding it a goldfish. don't kid yourself, your dog would eat a guinee pig if it had the chance, its no more cruel than feeding a p a mouse, just on a larger scale. i was just asking, and dont flame me for asking a question.


 No one was flaming you. Trust me if they were, youd know!

BTW, my dog wouldnt eat a guinee pig.

Dj- As if you dont know


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i bet if it was hungry it would


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> i bet if it was hungry it would


 Nope, I keep my dog fed.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> i bet if it was hungry it would


 Hell, if I was hungry enough (I STRESS ENOUGH) I might even eat a guenea pig. Rather that then a rat. LoL :laugh:

~Dj


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

are there any types of rare feeders that are better than goldfish or feeder guppies?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Rosies (minows), but they are quite small.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

MinionZer0 said you can hurl a Danio in your tank so your P's would have a good meal and some excellent chase at the same time. I'll try that on sunday. I'm also kinda bored with a goldfish being mangled so easily.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont have a prb with it, however i think i could think of some thing better to do. On the other hand, in the wild, they do the same thing.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

so insinuasian, ur against feeding ur p's live fish such as feeders? for me, there is no other option, if it don't move, it dont get my piranhas attention. i'll try other types of food when my p's get bigger


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> so insinuasian, ur against feeding ur p's live fish such as feeders?


 He didn't say that: he said he was against feeding live rodents to piranha's, since they offer no extra nutritional value...
And his biggest problem, if I understood him correctly, is those people that scream bloody murder when someone feeds a mouse, rat or whatever rodent, but think different when people talk about feeding feeder fish, or even when it's about a snakehead eating mice/rats (giving praise and all...)

For the record: I agree with him - objecting the one, and applauding the other is hypocritical, imo.
However, I don't give a damn what others feed to their fish - it's not my business: typical case of whatever floats your boat.
Therefore, I won't flame others for their feeding habits...

btw: I don't think anyone will object to feeding live fish to piranha's that refuse prepared foods. I experience that problem myself: my manueli still 9after 3,5 months) refuses to eat anything non-live. Personally, I'm not a fan of feeding live foods, but the damn fish unfortunately leaves me no other choice, no matter how hard I try...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Try frogs, noone cares about a fuzzzy wittle boofwog.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

good idea


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

all cruel.....a fish though is decapitated with one shot as opposed to have a leg, arm and belly cut off like a rat or g.pig would have to go through......again, it's your fish, do what you'd like and if you don't like it don't watch the vids that are posted...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

sorry was speed reading this part


> So having ruled out the nuticional value of feeding a mouse or rat to your fish,


and misread thinking mouse or rat or fish instead of "to your". well a bigger goldfish would take a couple hits before they die. fins being ripped than small nibbles on their tail than finishing blow. from wut i've seen the little fishes never see it coming(my baby piranha) so i'm ok with quick deaths unlike that mouse feeding video which the mouse struggled for dear life. if i were to feed my piranha a live mouse, i would want the mouse to have a fighting chance at least in the wild. have the mouse on land surrounded by water, and make the piranha jump out of the water if it really wants the food that badly. some people may be offended on how another mammal/fish can bring harm to a piranha but they never realize how much harm a piranha does to other animals.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm with jonas on this one who cares what people feed their p's 
and dj on this one as there is much better things to feed than rats/pinkies or whatever.
i did like the original mouse vid though but i would not do it myself.
dixon


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i see you guys all talking about watching your p kill for sport like danios or whatever........isn't a mouse alot more sport ?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

why would you feed a guinee pig, they arent anooying. Feed it a kitten.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

guinee pigs stink so bad dude, at least kittens are easy to train to sh*t into a place where you can control your odor.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Try frogs, noone cares about a fuzzzy wittle boofwog.










some frogs excrete toxic chemicals


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

good point


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:
 

> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. And just to warn ya topics like this tend to get flamed.
> ...


 I was just warning him. I got myself flamed for a thread alot like this on my first day on this board. I was being friendly


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

540 gallon 14 7"-9" P.natteri 2 10" P.natteri "ternetzi"
180 gallon 2 7"-9" P.natteri (Breeding pair)
140 gallon Empty Soon to be puffers
240 gallon Empty soon to be elongatus
55 gallon 30-40 .25" RBP fry
55 gallon 30-40 .25" RBP fry
55 gallon 30-40 .25" RBP fry
20 gallon Breeder Rough Skinned Newt
92 gallon corner Cycling marine 
5 gallon hex sectioned For 5 betas

thats alot of gallons, you are a true enthusiast


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> 540 gallon 14 7"-9" P.natteri 2 10" P.natteri "ternetzi"
> 180 gallon 2 7"-9" P.natteri (Breeding pair)
> 140 gallon Empty Soon to be puffers
> 240 gallon Empty soon to be elongatus
> ...


 Thnx. Ive been in the hobby for about 15 years. Its like an addiction after a while LOL


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

what do you do for a job?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I work for the USDA i inspect meat packing plants and slaughterhouses


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

sweet i work for the FDA i test out how long it takes for drugs to exit my bloodstream


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

they are rodents and whats only think of how they are eatin by cheetahs n tigers or what ever lieks the taste of them throw it in ther and make a vid


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

> I work for the USDA i inspect meat packing plants and slaughterhouses


with that many piranhas, i bet ur house is a slaughterhouse or u steal the meat from the slaughterhouse and give it to ur piranhas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

he has to have a damn mansion to house the ps


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Slaughterhouse, hehehehe.... I like that! If i were there, maybe i could feed my p's with cow brains so my p's would somehow recognize me as a friend as they grow.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This thread is a train wreck.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

well if any of ya guys are ver in the area feel free to drop by. PS its not a mansion not even that big actually But my dining room and extra bedroom are full of tanks.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

where do you live?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> This thread is a train wreck.


 Oh well, at least they don't rip each other's head off...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

kill the damn thing...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> kill the damn thing...










!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nope







!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i thought this thread was history.....


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

kawi ryder whats with the gun pointed at the guinea pig>?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I dont see a problem with feeding your Ps a guinea pig. The way I feel is what is the difference in feeding Ps a guinea pig over feeding an 8 foot python a guinea pig ? There is no difference. So all you people who think it is cruel take a step back and look at everything. I used to feed our 6' boa rabbits and have thrown in the occasional duckling. Well thats just my 2 cents worth, so next time someone on here says they just fed their python a rabbit or such, you people better flame on them as well or else you are holding double standards on this issue.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I was in a fraternity and the pledges had to keep a pet, a guinee pig. I stole the thing from them and fed it to my P's. It was great...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

would u feed a cute feller like him?
:sad:


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Whoever does feed their p's a guinea pig make sure to tape that sh*t!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it all comes down to the reason you keep piranhas. Do you keep them because of the reputation they have, how others will view you because you keep piranhas, for the entertainment value you get out of watching them feed, or do you keep them because they are an amazing species of fish?
I dont feed any of my fish live. That is my choise because they are much healthier on the diet I provide them. I do like to watch them eat but dont get any more entertainment from feeding live or dead, both show what this fish is capable of doing. I have fed feeders in the past, mainly to keep a serra shoal busy and not picking on eachother, so I am not bashing those that do.
When I first got piranhas, I got them to see the carnage they would inflict, but that was many years ago and it quickly grows tired. 
I think almost everyone has seen Pedros video of his super reds feeding on a dead tern....now that was an exciting feeding to me and it was much more interesting to see than any live feeding would be...IMO.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> think almost everyone has seen Pedros video of his super reds feeding on a dead tern....now that was an exciting feeding to me and it was much more interesting to see than any live feeding would be...IMO










thats so true


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: i just got done with feeding my python a mouse and i have no problem with it. But the i would would only feed a feeder mouse or a fish to my ps. a guinea pig is more of a pet. i had a pet guinea pig and i would never dream of feeding him to a piranha. but if that fat pig ever bit me or crapped on i me it would be in a tank so fast. (KIDDING). i really think that it depends on a persons guilt. if it dosnt bother you to feed a guinea pig to a bunch of ps. then go ahead. it dosnt matter on what people think. although if you are looking for ecitment then try a big grasshopper they move a lot. just do what you want.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Just for the record, I am not for the feeding of small mammels to P's. Nor do I care what others choose do with their fish.
> 
> HOWEVER, all those that reply to this thread stating that feeding a guenea pig to a school of P's is cruel, ask yourself this question: What is the difference between feeding a guenea pig or another small mammel such as a rat or mouse to your fish?
> 
> ...


 What a great post









Oh and dont feed live animals to your piranhas - its just cruel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Try frogs, noone cares about a fuzzzy wittle boofwog.
> ...


 *ALL frogs do this, just in differant amounts, either way it is not a good meal, Oh other amphibians do this also


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


 all do thanks big mic i dident know that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

camotekid said:


> i thought this thread was history.....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is why I am against feeding any mammals to piranhas


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

stick with mice man


----------

